# General > Photography >  A Day of Weather

## North Light

Some photographs from a quick walk along Thurso beach at mid-day today. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4197711510/

Looking upriver from Thurso Harbour.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4197711310/

And finally, the Hamnavoe leaving the shelter of Thurso Bay, could have done with a longer lens here, but was traveling light, so I have posted this as a large image.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/4197473974/

----------


## shazzap

Very nice.

----------


## Kenn

You were braver than me, I've only been as far as the bird table.
Great shot of The Hamnavoe, would n't have wanted to be on her though.

----------


## nirofo

You're braver than me, a quick walk to Bews for Christmas cards was all I could manage.

I'm glad I wasn't on the ferry today, I think you'd need a good waterproof sou'wester to keep that wave off you.

I went home and consoled myself with looking at photos I took earlier in the year, then there were just a few ice flows coming down the Thurso River and even the Cormorant found it hard to dry it's wings in the snow!

*Cormorant drying its wings*.


_nirofo_.

----------


## tonkatojo

> You're braver than me, a quick walk to Bews for Christmas cards was all I could manage.
> 
> I'm glad I wasn't on the ferry today, I think you'd need a good waterproof sou'wester to keep that wave off you.
> 
> I went home and consoled myself with looking at photos I took earlier in the year, then there were just a few ice flows coming down the Thurso River and even the Cormorant found it hard to dry it's wings in the snow!
> 
> *Cormorant drying its wings*.
> 
> 
> _nirofo_.



Nirofo, what is the difference between a cormorant and a shag please.
Riggerboy keep out of this one.

----------


## nirofo

> Nirofo, what is the difference between a cormorant and a shag please.
> Riggerboy keep out of this one.


Here is a photo of a Shag taken at Sarclet, you can compare the difference between the 2 birds.

*Shag wing drying.*


*nirofo*.

----------

